# Lost cross



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I know its my fault. Finished making a warp, ready to start threading my loom and lost the cross. Luckily its only a 12inch scarf width but dont know whether to shout or weep. That will teach me to tie the cross sticks securely. Off for a good strong coffee and chocolate biscuit(s)


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

So sorry. Hope it wasn't a Christmas gift. A friend with much more experience than I have thinks I overtime my warp. What is a little extra string if it helps me prevent a disaster. Better luck next time but chocolate does help.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry. Yes chocolate helps you think maybe you can salvage it.? I only have a rigid heddle so I do not know what the cross is. Can you esplain.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

When you wind your warp, it is wound with the threads going up over on the first wrap and down on the return. This makes an X or cross in your warp. You tie the warp securely to remove it from the warping board to transfer to the loom and thread the heddles. Some where in the transfer that cross got loose.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> When you wind your warp, it is wound with the threads going up over on the first wrap and down on the return. This makes an X or cross in your warp. You tie the warp securely to remove it from the warping board to transfer to the loom and thread the heddles. Some where in the transfer that cross got loose.


Thank you for explaining - you made much clearer than I would. I'm threading front to back, hoping that going through the reed first will help me with any tangles before the more complicated heddle threading. Ive learnt my lesson!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my, walk away for a moment and hopefully things will improve for you when you return to it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I cringed when I saw your topic name because I’ve had that happen. Took me a day and a half to work through the mess but my project was too big to throw away the yarn. But, you are right, I take plenty of time to make sure all the ties are in place and use sticks in the cross that I tie to the loom.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Babalou said:


> I cringed when I saw your topic name because I've had that happen. Took me a day and a half to work through the mess but my project was too big to throw away the yarn. But, you are right, I take plenty of time to make sure all the ties are in place and use sticks in the cross that I tie to the loom.


Well, I've spent nearly all day retrieving it. About six metres are now wound on the beam and I'm 'finger combing" the last couple of metres where the worst tangles have landed. Sorry you had to learn from this mistake too, but a comfort to me that I'm not alone.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Tho I no longer have a loom, sigh, my first was mohair, beautiful mohair, warped on 12 yards, not to bright am I, lol, BACKWARDS. I had a 4 harness baby wolf then. Threaded it thro a 12 dent reed, and it gets worse, I didn't realize it was backwards. Needless to say, to dense a reed, and spent the rest of the day cutting it off. I thought I knew whAt I was doing, not. I laugh about it now, but I cut and cried, cried and cut. Can't remember how much the yarn cost, but it was plenty. Gotta laugh, but not then.

Janallyn


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Janallyn said:


> Tho I no longer have a loom, sigh, my first was mohair, beautiful mohair, warped on 12 yards, not to bright am I, lol, BACKWARDS. I had a 4 harness baby wolf then. Threaded it thro a 12 dent reed, and it gets worse, I didn't realize it was backwards. Needless to say, to dense a reed, and spent the rest of the day cutting it off. I thought I knew whAt I was doing, not. I laugh about it now, but I cut and cried, cried and cut. Can't remember how much the yarn cost, but it was plenty. Gotta laugh, but not then.
> 
> Janallyn


Oh what a disaster. All that beautiful yarn - certainly puts my problem into perspective! I'm lucky to have a mighty wolf eight harness although its over 20 years old. Do you still weave?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

No I fortunately, lost all my equipment in a divorce, had to sell everything, including a 36 inch avl loom, to hire an attorney, I was fighting for my kids, long story, different day. But now is now, so I knit, but the funny or not so funny thing, after he left me almost destitute, he put the kids on an airplane, called me, told me when they would arrive, with only with the clothes on their backs. It was a long time ago. But trust me, he doesn't get any good wishes from me.

Sorry

Janallyn


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> No I fortunately, lost all my equipment in a divorce, had to sell everything, including a 36 inch avl loom, to hire an attorney, I was fighting for my kids, long story, different day. But now is now, so I knit, but the funny or not so funny thing, after he left me almost destitute, he put the kids on an airplane, called me, told me when they would arrive, with only with the clothes on their backs. It was a long time ago. But trust me, he doesn't get any good wishes from me.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Janallyn


Nor should he, what he did was terrible to you and your children. Very happy you moved on.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

No worries, it just reminded, please never think of it again. I should have not even posted it, it just came over me, like "I'm gonna say something", it was my error.

Please forgive me.
Janalky


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> No worries, it just reminded, please never think of it again. I should have not even posted it, it just came over me, like "I'm gonna say something", it was my error.
> 
> Please forgive me.
> Janalky


No need to apologize or forgive. We all share things that have happened to us, bad and good.


----------

